# Look Who I DREW! Part 2!!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, for the next few dog's i'll be drawing quite a few Colby's. So this is my last dog i've drawn before i start my Colby streak!

Southern Kennels GR CH Mayday ROM!



















All of my drawn dogs are up for sale and can be repeatedly drawn without a problem

*Next dogs in line:*
*Colby's Galtie **"The Irish Dog"
**Colby's Jerry
Colby's Major (i need a pic )
**Webster's Joker
Crenshaw's Jeep
Crenshaw's Honeybunch
Stepp's GR CH Angus (i think i spelled that right)

I'm trying to think of more dogs to draw lol so help is always wanted 

*I'm going to get into show dogs too  So those are coming soon....

So do you like Mayday?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG swoon, total swoon girl, YOU ARE soooo freakin talented. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

u the pimp wit da pen lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nisse! They are lookin great! I love Mayday!! He came out excellent! Keep up the great work girl!! You're on a roll!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Nisse! They are lookin great! I love Mayday!! He came out excellent! Keep up the great work girl!! You're on a roll!


LOL thank you so much!!!!!!!!! 
i'm glad i got his head to look as though he's looking up 



Czar said:


> u the pimp wit da pen lol


 Thanks! LOL



apbtmom76 said:


> OMG swoon, total swoon girl, YOU ARE soooo freakin talented. GREAT JOB!!!


Aww thank you!!!


----------



## American_Pride (May 17, 2010)

good drawing of a good dog.... impressive
link to a pic of colbys major. aint the best tho
Antohin kennels - Breeding Pit Bulls since 1992. / Gallery / Colby's Major


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

he looks handsome


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> he looks handsome


why thank you!  Love his head lol!



American_Pride said:


> good drawing of a good dog.... impressive
> link to a pic of colbys major. aint the best tho
> Antohin kennels - Breeding Pit Bulls since 1992. / Gallery / Colby's Major


Oooh that's how Major looks? hmmm...maybe i can draw him. Lol i might have to add in a few body parts as what i think he would have looked like


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

good stuff... keep it up; be a disney artist in no time


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> good stuff... keep it up; be a disney artist in no time


Haha that's one of my goals! I really do hope i get there! Thank you!!!


----------



## Jax_09 (Nov 24, 2009)

You have a terrific eye! :clap:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Jax_09 said:


> You have a terrific eye! :clap:


Why thank you! Sometimes this eye gets blood shot red out of frustration! I feel at war with my pencil at times. Now i sound crazy.....:rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Haha that's one of my goals! I really do hope i get there! Thank you!!!


No Worries,Your Welcome..
you could say I have an







for good art. Thank you... Some great dogs and great art.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> No Worries,Your Welcome..
> you could say I have an
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nice eye  
I have another friend like that lol. Nothing gets by him. :rofl:


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice!!
you ever think about glass etching??
my sis is going to do a mirror with Boomer, but man your work would be awesome on some mirrors and/or glass!!
i'd love to see your "Mayday" etched in the back window of a car/truck 
just food for thought


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

megz said:


> Nice!!
> you ever think about glass etching??
> my sis is going to do a mirror with Boomer, but man your work would be awesome on some mirrors and/or glass!!
> i'd love to see your "Mayday" etched in the back window of a car/truck
> just food for thought


haha i'm gonna free hand draw my artwork on my wall in the future lol!
what's glass etching?  how much does it cost to do it? 
I'd love to start drawing on people's walls 

thanks for sharing your thoughts with me!


----------



## rys_rockin01 (May 18, 2010)

That is awesome! Very nice!
Megz is definitely on to something.. glass etching and/or wood burning would be awesome for you! You could make awards for events, do custom orders, etc. 
Someone could probably give you a better description of what glass etching is but here are a few pics I pulled up real quick. I don't know what tools are needed for glass etching but wood burning is a fairly cheap one to get into. I picked up my stuff at Wal-Mart in the art section.


















Wood Burning


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

rys_rockin01 said:


> That is awesome! Very nice!
> Megz is definitely on to something.. glass etching and/or wood burning would be awesome for you! You could make awards for events, do custom orders, etc.
> Someone could probably give you a better description of what glass etching is but here are a few pics I pulled up real quick. I don't know what tools are needed for glass etching but wood burning is a fairly cheap one to get into. I picked up my stuff at Wal-Mart in the art section.
> 
> ...


Oh WOW! That's SOOOO Cool!!!  I wanna learn how to Glass etch and Wood burn! Thanks for posting!

Oh o love the manta rays on the window


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

when you makin disney and pixar money, that 7 digit money dont u forget the lil people!!! LOL


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

This page explains glass etching 

It seems sooooo awesome! Glass Etching Instructions Using Dura-Film Stencils.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> when you makin disney and pixar money, that 7 digit money dont u forget the lil people!!! LOL


haha i won't!  I'll help you guys when you're in need and sends gifts to all my friends for the holidays!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

and i'll tell people that my family stays on GoPitBull


----------



## rys_rockin01 (May 18, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> This page explains glass etching
> 
> It seems sooooo awesome! Glass Etching Instructions Using Dura-Film Stencils.


That'd be awesome to get into! I'm gonna have to look into this. If you decide to do it you'll definitely have to post pics! :]


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

rys_rockin01 said:


> That'd be awesome to get into! I'm gonna have to look into this. If you decide to do it you'll definitely have to post pics! :]


haha you know i will! I'm gonna have to save up


----------

